# Problema riconoscimento DVD-R

## Vortex0965

....ho un problema col masterizzatore DVD....ossia linux mi riconosce perfettamente i CD audio e i CD dati...ma non i DVD!Non mi permette nemmeno di masterizzarli e quando per sbaglio inserisco un DVD DATI va in tilt e si blocca tutto (devo entrare in windows per recuperare il DVD)...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Grazie a mille a chi saprà rispondermi...Last edited by Vortex0965 on Fri Apr 20, 2007 12:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

1 problema, 1 thread

per i dvd assicurati di avere le USE flags adatte (dvd, dvdr)

Per i drivers ATI cerca nel forum che ci sono miriadi di thread riguardanti l'argomento, o ancora meglio, leggiti la doc ufficiale su www.gentoo.org

----------

## Vortex0965

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 1 problema, 1 thread
> 
> per i dvd assicurati di avere le USE flags adatte (dvd, dvdr)
> 
> 

 

Ossia scusami?Come faccio a verificarlo?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Vortex0965 wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   1 problema, 1 thread
> 
> per i dvd assicurati di avere le USE flags adatte (dvd, dvdr)
> 
>  
> ...

 

devi vedere in /etc/make.conf   alla riga USE="pippo pluto paperino etc....."   se ci sono quelle flag use.

ciauz

----------

## lavish

controlla la lista delle USE flags con 

```
emerge --info |grep USE
```

----------

## Vortex0965

 *lavish wrote:*   

> controlla la lista delle USE flags con 
> 
> ```
> emerge --info |grep USE
> ```
> ...

 

Per esserci ci sono....

dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi

il DVD pero' continua a non andarmi....non è che magari dipende dal tipo di supporto?  :Confused: 

----------

## crisandbea

che lettore dvd hai???

posta un 

```
dmesg | grep DVD
```

ciauz

----------

## lavish

Intanto modifica il titolo del thread in modo che rispecchi la problematica del dvd.

Per i driver ATI, come gia' detto, controlla la doc e il forum, altrimenti aggregati a qualche altro thread, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex0965

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> che lettore dvd hai???
> 
> posta un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Eccolo:

[   16.347465] scsi 3:0:1:0: CD-ROM            DVDRW    IDE1008          0056 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

----------

## Elbryan

 *Vortex0965 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   che lettore dvd hai???
> 
> posta un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Per curiosità chiedo a qualcuno.. è normale che sia così e basta?

Cioè il mio dmesg mi rivela anche in quale device è montato.. sul suo no..

Però riesce ad accederci, leggere cd ma non dvd .. mmh..

Esempio:

```

elbryan@tux ~ $ dmesg | grep DVD

hdc: SONY DVD RW DW-Q58A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

```

Le flag USE c'erano già o le hai aggiunte te?

Mi posti il resoconto di:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep SATA

```

grassie ^^

----------

## Vortex0965

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le flag USE c'erano già o le hai aggiunte te?
> 
> Mi posti il resoconto di:
> ...

 

Le flag c'erano già....ecco il resoconto...

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_SATA_MV=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=y

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

 :Wink: 

----------

## Elbryan

hai un kernel compilato per ogni chipset ghghg...

quello non da problemi.. boh non saprei..

----------

## Vortex0965

Azz...non ditemi che per leggere i DVD e per masterizzarli dovro' usare ogni volta Windows....che cado in depressione...  :Laughing: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Vortex0965 wrote:*   

> Azz...non ditemi che per leggere i DVD e per masterizzarli dovro' usare ogni volta Windows....che cado in depressione... 

 

tranquillo non credo,   verifica nel kernel se hai abilitato il supporto giusto per il tuo lettore, che a prima vista sembrerebbe un combo....  

posta     

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SCSI 
```

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDE 
```

nb:possibilmente utilizzando il tag code in alto .

ciauz

----------

## Vortex0965

Ecco qui i risultati....il primo:

```
CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG is not set

# SCSI low-level drivers

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FD_MCS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=y

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IBMMCA=y

CONFIG_IBMMCA_SCSI_ORDER_STANDARD=y

# CONFIG_IBMMCA_SCSI_DEV_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR_D700=y

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR_Q720=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=y

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=m

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'
```

il secondo....

```
CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_PARIDE=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=y

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE is not set

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT866=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7111=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7114=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7191=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_ZR36060=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_AVS6EYES=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_VP3054=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_29XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_24XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_DEBUGIFC is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

ma hai effettuato una configurazione con genkernel?????

riesci a dirmi qualche dettaglio in più sul tuo pc??? e sul tuo kernel in uso ???

ciao

----------

## Vortex0965

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ma hai effettuato una configurazione con genkernel?????
> 
> ciao

 

Cioè??  :Shocked: 

Considera che non sono un esperto di linux...quindi non stupirti delle mie domande....il mio kernel è 2.60.20

----------

## Big Boss

 *Quote:*   

> .il mio kernel è 2.60.20

 

Azz sei già alla versione del kernel 2.60??????   :Razz: 

Scherzi a parte, domanda stupidissima: hai installato le librerie per leggere i dvd??

----------

